# Was Your Mom a Teen When She Had You?



## AirForceWife7

As the title says :thumbup:

Mine wasn't. She was 31 when she had me!

My dad was 30 when I was born.

Needless to say, it was a shock to them when I told them I was pregnant at 17 :haha:

How old were your parents when you were born? :flow:


----------



## sarah0108

Mum was 21 when i was born and 22 the day after ;) my dad was 19.


I was 15 when i first got pregnant :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

My mum was 29 when she had me, my dad was 34.


----------



## Mii

My mom was 27 when she had me (dads the same age) :flower:


----------



## Leah_xx

My was 19 when she got pregnant, 20 when she had me.
Dad was 21 I believe,
I was 16 when I got pregnant


----------



## misse04

My mum was 29. I was 17 when i found out i was pregnant, 18 when i had her and 19 when i found out i was pregnant now :) x


----------



## xgem27x

No, my mum was 26 when she had me, but my Nana fell pregnant with twins (my mum and aunt) when she was 19, and my mum and aunt were born 10 days after my Nana's 20th birthday!


----------



## AriannasMama

My mom was 26.


----------



## Rhio92

My mum was 26, my dad 35 :haha: I had connor at 18 x


----------



## emyandpotato

No mid thirties and my dad was late fifties but it was the same situation, they'd only known each other a little while and it was an accident but they weren't really trying to prevent it.


----------



## TaraxSophia

My mum was 32 and my dad was 35 :) My grandma was 18 when she had my dad though :) I was 16 when i got pregnant :L ahaha they were VERY shocked to say the least!


----------



## x__amour

Not for me, no! She was 28. My mom has had 6 children though and had her first at 14. She lived in Korea so things are pretty different though. She doesn't know her first child though. She was pushed into marriage at 14 and he divorced her and left with her first son. :(

But yeah, there's 6 of us. There's 33, 25, 21, 20, 17 and 12.


----------



## vaniilla

she was 26 with my sister and 30 with me, my dad was the same :flower: I had lo at 20.


----------



## lucy_x

No, My mum is so far the oldest i think as she had me at 38.

I got pregnant at 18....She wasnt shocked, but my dad was.


----------



## Burchy314

My Mom was like 25 when she had me, but like 22 when she had my brother, but my parents had been married for like 2 years by then.


----------



## lauram_92

x__amour said:


> Not for me, no! She was 28. My mom has had 6 children though and had her first at 14. She lived in Korea so things are pretty different though. She doesn't know her first child though. She was pushed into marriage at 14 and he divorced her and left with her first son. :(
> 
> But yeah, there's 6 of us. There's 33, 25, 21, 20, 17 and 12.

Woah.. :shock: :hugs:

My Mum was in her late 20s or in her mid 30s? I don't know :rofl: I'm not sure how old she is now to work it out. She was married to my Dad etc, it was all planned.


----------



## 17thy

No she was 29, and my dad was 28.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my mom was 26 when she had me :) and 23 when she had my brother


----------



## Hotbump

My mom was 47 :haha: but when she had my older brother she was 15? (i think or 14) she had 12 children 6 boys and 6 girls ( i was the sixth girl and the youngest) all single births!


----------



## tasha41

My mom was 26 & my dad was 27. They lost a baby when my mom was 21 & dad was 22 though.

And they were married & bought a house for 5 years when she had me, but my dad told me I was still an accident (when I was pregnant) :dohh:


----------



## Julymom2be

Mine was. She was 17 when she gotten pregnant and then had me in May a month or two BEFORE she graduated High school. I kind of followed her (didn't mean to at all) I got pregnant when I was 17 and had LO when I was 18 (turned 18 in May) and she was born month AFTER I graduated high school.


----------



## AirForceWife7

x__amour said:


> Not for me, no! She was 28. My mom has had 6 children though and had her first at 14. She lived in Korea so things are pretty different though. She doesn't know her first child though. She was pushed into marriage at 14 and he divorced her and left with her first son. :(

Oh my god :shock: That is freaking awful! :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## holly2234

She was 28 and my dad was 26.


----------



## bbyno1

I THINK my mum was 22 and dad was 23.


----------



## lizardbreath

My mom was 23 when she got pregnant with me 24 when I was born she was 21 when she got pregnant and Had my sister . There was supposed to be 5 of us but theres only 2 as she had 3 M/C all Boys . she originally got pregnant at 20 22 and 25. My dad was 27 when Sam was born and he was 30 when I was born. 

Needless to say my mom a Little shocked that I was done having Kids by 21


----------



## holly2234

Also, Cindy wow what a big family!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

My nan had my mum at 19, my mum had me at 23 and I had Lyla at 18 x


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

i was born not even a month after my mom's 18th birthday.


----------



## 10.11.12

x__amour said:


> Not for me, no! She was 28. My mom has had 6 children though and had her first at 14. She lived in Korea so things are pretty different though. She doesn't know her first child though. She was pushed into marriage at 14 and he divorced her and left with her first son. :(
> 
> But yeah, there's 6 of us. There's 33, 25, 21, 20, 17 and 12.

That's insane :hugs: it's the kind of thing from movies.


----------



## 10.11.12

double post


----------



## fantastica

My mum was 38 when she had me! But my grandma had my mum when she was 17, was married and pregnant at 16. I was 19 when I got pregnant with Jacob (although technically 17 the first time).


----------



## krys

My mom had me a few months after she turned 19.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

with me no,
my brother she was 17 i belive. my gma was 17 when she had my mom tooo


----------



## Srrme

No. Mine was 22 years old.


----------



## Tanara

_My Mom was 15 when she got pregnant and 16 when she had me. My Dad was 20.

I was 15 when i found out i was pregnant, 16 when I had Taye.
Then 18 When I found out I was pregnant, 19 when I had Fayth. _


----------



## airbear

My mom was 29 when she had me and my dad was 31.
My mom was 22 when she had my brother (he has a different dad though).


----------



## annawrigley

No, she was 26 with my big brother, 29 with me and 34 with my little brother. My dad is exactly a month younger than her and they were together since they were 18 :)
I was 16 when I got pregnant, 17 when I had him :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

My mum was the opposite I guess, she was 37 lol, my dad was 27 though :haha:


----------



## rileybaby

No my mum was 29 and dad was 36. I was 15 when i had Riley, and no one in my family has ever been a teen mum


----------



## amygwen

My mom was 36 and my dad was 40 when they had me. I was obviously a mistake, last child.. as soon as they had me my mom got her tubes tied!

My brother was born when my mom was 19 and my dad was 24 :D


----------



## cammy

Mine wans't a teen mum when she had me, she was like 28 but she had my sister at 16 and my brother before 20.


----------



## annawrigley

amygwen said:


> My mom was 36 and my dad was 40 when they had me. I was obviously a mistake, last child.. as soon as they had me my mom got her tubes tied!
> 
> My brother was born when my mom was 19 and my dad was 24 :D

My little brother was an accident too, lol. I think I vaguely remember them saying my dad got the snip after him, but I can't remember and i think it'd be weird to ask him :haha:


----------



## divershona

nope, my mum was 39 when she had me, and 41 with my younger sister my dad was 35 with me and 37 with my younger sister.

i have an older sister from my dad's first marriage and he was 24 when she was born, her mum was 32 i think.


----------



## LauraBee

My mom was 22 with my sister, then 24 with my brother, then 26 with me and 27 (almost 28) with my sister.

My dad was really young, like 13 or something with his first and then still quite young with all of my older siblings (most died young and I think one was adopted) and then he was almost 37 when I was born and then 38 when my sister was born.

So, no, my parents weren't teen parents with me.


----------



## Bexxx

Nah. My parents were about 23-25. They got married when my mum was 19 though.


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

My mum was 41 when she fell pregnant my dad was 42. They had there first at 23. My grandma had her first at 16 In the 1940s. I was 16 with my first at 18 with my second


----------



## Lanna

No, My mom was 25 when she had my brother 28 when she had me and 31 when she had my younger brother. My grandma ( who I never got to meet. She died before I was born) I'm pretty sure had a child at a young age but she gave her up for adoption.


----------



## unconditional

my mom was 33.. my dad was 42


----------



## Jellyt

My grandma was 22 when she had my mum, my mum was 22 when she had me and I was 22 when I had Evelyn :D.


----------



## Lilys mummy

My mum was 18 when she had me and my twin brother and i think my dad was 21


----------



## rjb

my mom was 40. my dad was 39 :p


----------



## rjb

LauraBee said:


> My mom was 22 with my sister, then 24 with my brother, then 26 with me and 27 (almost 28) with my sister.
> 
> *My dad was really young, like 13 or something with his first and then still quite young with all of my older siblings (most died young and I think one was adopted*) and then he was almost 37 when I was born and then 38 when my sister was born.
> 
> So, no, my parents weren't teen parents with me.

:saywhat:


----------



## LauraBee

Yeah, not too sure, kinda just piecing together the fragments of conversations that I remember.


Spoiler
I remember him talking about Danny, who was either stillborn or died shortly after being born, that happened when he was either 12 or 13. I know there were some in between that he didn't really like to talk about (due to very early deaths, maybe some were miscarriages or stillborn). And then there was Nigel, who was adopted (I remember seeing his picture on his night stand) when he was about 19 or 20 - I think the adoption was the mother's choice. And then there may have been some before me, I don't recall anything about them if there are, but I feel like there were more before he met my mom. And then I was his first girl, when he got with my mom who made it clear that she wanted two more children. And then my sister was his last girl that I am aware of. A couple years after he and my mom officially split, we saw him with his new partner and an infant - a little blonde boy who looked just like him, but he supposedly had a vasectomy after my sister was born, so maybe he wasn't his.

My mom had two children with another man before him btw.


----------



## rjb

that's so awful for him!
gosh.


----------



## LauraBee

Well, he always seemed to have accepted it and moved on. Obviously, I was completely oblivious as a child, but it never felt like there was such a sad history.


----------



## hot tea

My mom was 32.


----------



## Harli

My mother was 18 and my father had been 20.

I do honestly believe if it hadn't been for my mother's parents being quite strict and in their ways, she would have had me sooner as she has always said she wanted a baby sooo bad in her early teens (meaning 15 - 17), but her parents would not support her and probably disown her, as that's just how they were. So when she turned the age of 18, and was considered an adult, she got pregnant as her parents would not look down on it.

My grandfather (her father) has now passed on and my grandmother (her mother) seems to have mellowed out some, and was very supportive of myself and my having children so young ... but that could just be due to a couple reasons.


----------



## MrsEngland

My mum was 26 and i was born on my dad's 29th birthday. They had been trying a long time for a baby though, so if they'd fallen pregnant straight away my mum would of been 19 (thats how she was when she got married to my dad.)


----------



## mayb_baby

My was 18 when she got pregnant, 19 when she had me. My dad was 24
I was 18 when I got pregnant 19 when I had Michael :blush:


----------



## amygwen

annawrigley said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> My mom was 36 and my dad was 40 when they had me. I was obviously a mistake, last child.. as soon as they had me my mom got her tubes tied!
> 
> My brother was born when my mom was 19 and my dad was 24 :D
> 
> My little brother was an accident too, lol. I think I vaguely remember them saying my dad got the snip after him, but I can't remember and i think it'd be weird to ask him :haha:Click to expand...

Haha yeah, that'd be super awkward to ask your dad that question. :blush:

My mom tries to make me feel better by saying "Mostly all babies are mistake babies" and I'm like, uhhhh.. okay!


----------



## missZOEEx

My mum was 17 when she had me & I was 17 when I had Isaac. :)


----------



## emmylou92

My mum and dad planned me :) mum was 20 when she fell pregnant and 21 when she gave birth and my dad 33 when she fell pregnant and 34 when she gave birth, the the had my brother (not planned) and my sister (planned) then Dad had a vasectomy as he didn't want any more kids even though my mum was desperate for one more. 10 YEARS later he had his vasectomy reversed to he could have a baby with his new partner they had two baby's and my mum became very bitter and twisted!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

My mum was 21 and my dad was 20

So young parents i guess


----------



## annawrigley

amygwen said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> My mom was 36 and my dad was 40 when they had me. I was obviously a mistake, last child.. as soon as they had me my mom got her tubes tied!
> 
> My brother was born when my mom was 19 and my dad was 24 :D
> 
> My little brother was an accident too, lol. I think I vaguely remember them saying my dad got the snip after him, but I can't remember and i think it'd be weird to ask him :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah, that'd be super awkward to ask your dad that question. :blush:
> 
> My mom tries to make me feel better by saying "Mostly all babies are mistake babies" and I'm like, uhhhh.. okay!Click to expand...

Haha yeah. My brother (3 years older) and me were planned - 1 boy, 1 girl, all they wanted :rofl: Then along came my little brother 5 years later. It doesn't seem like a big deal to me anymore (at least they kept him, and treated him no different right :lol:) but they were always like 'you can NOT tell your brother' haha, I don't even know why they told me


----------



## we can't wait

My mom wasn't a teen when she had me, but she was when she had my brother.
My mom was 18 when she fell pregnant, so was my dad.


----------



## MissMamma

my mum and dad were 26, a nice average age lol...roundabout when i wanted to have my first child :dohh:


----------



## BleedingBlack

My mom was 32 and my dad was 31. I was 19 when I got pregnant with my first, 20 when I had her.


----------



## AriannasMama

Also, my older brother was born when my mom was 20 and my younger brother was born 18 months after me so my mom was 27 (he was kind of an "ooops" he was meant to be born 3 years after me :haha:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Nope! My parents were into their twenties when they had me, Mum was 23/24? Dad was 27/28?? Married. 

I was 17 when I conceived my daughter, 18/19 when I conceived my son.


----------



## LittlePeople

My mum was 24 when she had my brother, and 26 when she had me - dad was 30 and 32
My Gran was 18, 19, and 21 when she had her children (my mum and her twin were her 3rd pregnancy - so 4 kids by the time she was 21!!)


----------



## Lauraxamy

My Mom was 21 my Dad was 19. My Grandma was 20 when she had my Mom and I was 18 when I fell pregnant first time around!


----------



## rwhite

My mum was 30 when she had me and my dad was 28. But they had my sister when mum was 20 and dad was 18 ;)

Funnily enough, my sister also had her first at 20 and so did I.


----------

